# Haggling at reptile shows?



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

hi 
I was just wondering if its Acceptable to haggle at reptile shows? Mainly for multiple purchases. :whistling2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Worth a try, i personnally wouldnt if i was buying the one thing. Some will entertain it and do you a good deal others will just tell you straight lol.


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

:lol2: i think i may give it a try in the future :whistling2:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Its the done thing at shows.
I have never paid asking price at shows


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

I always try because you never know your luck, some sellers expect it and will enter into some banter and some will just grunt or tell you where to go but either way it can make the day more fun.:lol2:


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

:lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Of course you can bud! Altho to haggle it either needs to be l8 in the day or u need to get your "Patter right" or a good bank roll!

Clever methods like askin for the price on 10s,20s,30s! Then makin an offer on 3 :lol2: Then gives u rough idea what there working with/Looking to make :2thumb:









I am the real life del boy :2thumb:


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

i don't mind haggling or people haggling with me as long as you don't get ''that is way overpriced, no-one will buy it, sell it to me for £X'' malarchy.

even more fun when it's verbal bidding wars with another person trying to get the same animal as you! :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

sharpshootertom said:


> i don't mind haggling or people haggling with me as long as you don't get ''that is way overpriced, no-one will buy it, sell it to me for £X'' malarchy.
> 
> even more fun when it's verbal bidding wars with another person trying to get the same animal as you! :lol2:


Yep u start that will win u no favours! 

Again del boy it! Ask for 10s n 20s n see how much the price changes 

If ur wantin to go all out get a price on 10/20 n find others in the show so uz save a bit pennys :whistling2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Haggling Is fine, as long as youre not being rude or insulting. Asking for a deal If you buy multiples would be fine or if Its something of a high price beyond the half way point of the show, but I wouldn't go in at 10.15, find a cheap normal Leo and try and get It for a quid, lol


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

SmexyReptilez said:


> hi
> I was just wondering if its Acceptable to haggle at reptile shows? Mainly for multiple purchases. :whistling2:


Dont ask, dont get! BUT Use common sense, if its an animal where you can see a few on different stalls at the show, yer you can haggle! If its the only stall with em, you probably wont get away with it!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You can haggle anywhere you want, not just shows, try it in shops and you might be surprised, in today's climate there is no such thing as a set price, even if the item does have a price tag on it!

As others have said though it's a skill, there are ways to go about it, don't be surprised if you make a derisory offer for something and get an angry rejection.

Very few sellers are likely to react badly to a simple "What's your best price on these?" though, even if the resonse is along the lines of "That _is_ my best price!".


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Most stuff at shows are priced at whatever the seller thinks he can get away with, especially livestock, and good luck to them. However, I do not think I have ever paid the ticket price, or first verbal price, of anything I have bought from a show. If the item I want to buy is not already a good deal and the seller will not budge, I will walk away.

As someone has already pointed out, people should also learn to haggle in shops, both the large chains and small independents. I will never buy a new camera, TV, washing machine, or whatever, from a retail outlet unless I get a nice discount or some decent freebies thrown in. Again, if the retailer will not budge on anything, other than what is already a decent deal, walk away and tell them why you are walking away.


----------

